# Here's a picture of the kitchen towel



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Trying to attache picture here.

Robin in MA


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color and shape. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job...like the border & pattern. 
G


----------



## nalhcib (Jun 29, 2011)

Well done! That looks lovely and cosy for the winter.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovely....can you share the pattern? Or where to get it?


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Pattern for this Kitchen Towel

Sorry, though I had posted it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reverse-diamond-towel


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Such a shame to get it dirty.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty, great job!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for the pattern. Coworkers are getting dishcloths and kitchen towel sets for Christmas. Now I have a knit and a crochet pattern thanks to this wonderful forum.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice! Saved the pattern; thanks for sharing! I'm going to make one of these.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice. I've been making dishcloths for my sisters, all 6 of them. Guess I'll branch out and start including a dishtowel with the new ones I'm making. Thanks for sharing the photo and pattern.


----------



## eaglebrookfarm (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful towel! love the colors and pattern. Do you have any good yarn shops near Oxford? I am in Milford and not much around here.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet!! You did a beautiful job. Thanks for showing. Towels are on my to-do list....eventually.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I love those little towles but had never seen a knitted one before. I havn't used cotton yarn ever either so am wondering what ply it comes in.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

That is very pretty, I agree it's a shame to get it dirty!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful towel. Will make a nice gift.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Ver nice, love the colours.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice towel, and I love the color of it.


----------



## tagaff (May 8, 2011)

Hi Robin, what a lovely kitchen towel...wonder if I could have the pattern for it? This would be a nice gift for someone..If you wouldn't mind sharing...my email is [email protected]
Thank you
Trudy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You did a lovely job. Do you remember how many balls of cotton yarn it took to make the towel?



butterweed said:


> Trying to attache picture here.
> 
> Robin in MA


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you thank you you just saved me time and money. i'm now making these for presents. happy knitting


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

love the pattern but after reviewing the instructions I see there's only one yo which wouldn't be enough for a button hole. I have so many tattered ones that I've made and I put them over my oven handle.. Will this work to take off and on. Cath


----------



## nothingknitting (Sep 12, 2011)

what a great idea


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty, and the hanging loop is a very nice touch.

BTW, I LOVE your avatar! Did you make that?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice color and pattern.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it!! Thanks for sharing the pattern.

Ramona


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing it is lovely will try it


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

How much yarn is required for the kitchen towel? If there was enough you could make a dish cloth to match.


----------



## tagaff (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the link for the kitchen towel....have to do this one soon, it's so pretty!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very Esquisite! You did a beautiful job. The colors, design, and button are perfect. Thank you for sharing this
neat pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! These will make nice gifts!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Love the colors and the pattern, thanks for sharing a pic and the pattern!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, like the color :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very, very pretty! A remarkable gift item.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice, love the pattern.


----------

